# Ile De France



## cinmcrk (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, I am very interested in this breed.  I currently have registered Dorsets.  I am thinking about crossing these to breeds, eventually going purebred Ile De France.  I have a small flock, the most ewes I will every have is 25 to 30.  I feel that this breed will grow excellent market lambs as well as giving me a niche, in selling rams to commercial breeders.  This seems like the best dual purpose breed out there.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend had a flock of them and liked them.


----------



## cinmcrk (Nov 25, 2011)

How long did your friend have the Ile De France Flock.  Was it a pure Ile De France flock or was it cross bred.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure how long he had them...probably 5 or  years.  He had some purebred and some crosses.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 26, 2011)

Thats what I like about this forum - op mentions a breed I'm not familiar with. So from what I've read they look and sound really good - Thanks cinmcrk


----------



## cinmcrk (Nov 28, 2011)

Over the weekend a friend and myself purchased a small flock of 12 pure Finnsheep.  We don't have a pure ram, but we can cross to the Dorset and the Ile De France.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 29, 2011)

Some info on the breed:

http://www.tamaracksheep.com/ile de france.html


----------

